# EW-88C Tulip Lens Hood for EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM Lens POOR DESIGN & QUALITY



## emailfortom (Mar 17, 2014)

Has anyone had problems with the lens hood to a 24-70 F2.8L II falling off? Purchased one from B&H which arrived Friday and used it once so far and what a mistake!

I ordered the EW-88C Lens Hood for my 24 - 70mm f2.8 II Canon lens and I am shocked at how poorly this hood fits my lens. While shooting a basketball game it fell off twice. And while walking in a hallway...it also fell off. The "release button" might suggest, that like the hood on my 70 - 200, that it locks the hood to the lens. NOT SO in this case. When you twist it on it easily twists off without depressing the "release button". My only solution now seems to be to tape it onto my lens when shooting. Any thoughts?


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 17, 2014)

emailfortom said:


> Has anyone had problems with the lens hood to a 24-70 F2.8L II falling off? Purchased one from B&H which arrived Friday and used it once so far and what a mistake!


Didn't your lens come with a hood? My hood locks just fine and stays on the lens. It stays on MUCH better than the huge hood on the old 24-70 that came off all of the time.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 17, 2014)

A colleague in CR found a similar problem in the original Canon lens hood. He said he will try to heat the docking area to expand the plastic, using a cigarette lighter.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 17, 2014)

It should lock, although the release button does have a light touch (see this related thread).

If your hood doesn't lock at all, call Canon.


----------



## rlarsen (Mar 24, 2014)

I think the hood is fine. The release button can be bumped and I've had my hood come off once or twice.
I now use a small square piece of black gaffer tape as I do on most of my hoods to secure it to the lens. A little added insurance. No big deal.

Sure love the lens and I'm glad I upgraded from the MK l.


----------



## abacus (Mar 31, 2014)

emailfortom said:


> Has anyone had problems with the lens hood to a 24-70 F2.8L II falling off? Purchased one from B&H which arrived Friday and used it once so far and what a mistake!
> 
> I ordered the EW-88C Lens Hood for my 24 - 70mm f2.8 II Canon lens and I am shocked at how poorly this hood fits my lens. While shooting a basketball game it fell off twice. And while walking in a hallway...it also fell off. The "release button" might suggest, that like the hood on my 70 - 200, that it locks the hood to the lens. NOT SO in this case. When you twist it on it easily twists off without depressing the "release button". My only solution now seems to be to tape it onto my lens when shooting. Any thoughts?



I have the same experience, I allready broke two hoods.  It seems to me that it just isn't solid enough, it's too flexible. The unlock button triggers a rather thin piece of plastic that has some kind of catch that, if locked, should keep the hood in place. However that piece breaks off quite easily when the hood bumps into something. First time this happened the shop replaced it for free (warranty), I hope they will do this again. I should add however that before this small piece broke off the hood fitted just fine.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 31, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> emailfortom said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone had problems with the lens hood to a 24-70 F2.8L II falling off? Purchased one from B&H which arrived Friday and used it once so far and what a mistake!
> ...



I'm wondering if we are seeing manufacturing tolerances in the plastic moldings here. My mkI 24-70L 's large hood is very stable and rock solid. But the recent 24-70IIL's hood which I recently hired wasn't so great and a lot weaker than any of the other newer "push button" hoods I've used or currently own. I'm not sure it's confined to any particular lens or hood design. When I hired a 35L many years ago, the hood was way too tight and nearly impossible to take off, when I bought my own copy, the hood is a lot looser and fits nicely.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 31, 2014)

My 2470 is a late 2012 version, and the hood is rock solid, snaps in place and stays there. If you are twisting it with it in locked position I wouldn't be surprised if that makes it loose. I haven't tried any brand new ones, but it would be a very stupid mistake to start making poorer fit hoods.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 31, 2014)

The only hood that I own that is a fairly poor design is the 24L II. I've seen several reviewers knock the fit as well, but as I said before, my 24-70 II hood works just fine. I've even tried to knock it off since reading this post and haven't had any issues. Maybe you just got a bad one. Since it's under warranty, I'd suggest contacting Canon to get a replacement.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 31, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> The only hood that I own that is a fairly poor design is the 24L II. I've seen several reviewers knock the fit as well, but as I said before, my 24-70 II hood works just fine. I've even tried to knock it off since reading this post and haven't had any issues. Maybe you just got a bad one. Since it's under warranty, I'd suggest contacting Canon to get a replacement.



+1 on the 24 L II, my god that is one useless hood. I can't even count the images ruined by a slightly tilted hood, resulting in two black corners.


----------



## gbchriste (Mar 31, 2014)

Mine also does not lock in place. The first time I put it on the lens and turned it in to position, there was a slight catch and "snap" sound and the hood does not lock via the lock button. I can turn it to remove it without engaging the lock button with only the very tiniest bit of resistance felt before the lock disengages and the hood rotates on the threads. Fortunately I've never had a case where the hood loosens or comes off by itself.


----------



## bholliman (Mar 31, 2014)

My lens hood locks in place, but its not a tight connection like my other lens hoods. I've knocked it off a few times by bumping it against something and once it came off from bouncing against my body when carrying it and my 6D on a Black Rapid strap. I started using a small piece of gaffers tape to secure it better.


----------



## Doug Brock (Apr 1, 2014)

My lens hood (on 24-70 II) has been very unreliable, too. After it fall off at a second event, I bought the little lens cap saver (has the strap to go around the lens and the small round plastic piece to stick to the lens cap) and stuck the saver to the hood instead of the lens cap. The saver saved the hood at a busy track meet this past weekend. 

I wish I had thought of using a small piece of gaffers tape. I'll double check that the latch is working properly (I have the 70-200 2.8 and its hood has NEVER come off accidentally. I had the 24-70 I and it did lose its hood a few times, but it seemed to be more reliable than the lens hood on this new model.)


----------

